
Python script to download all Springer books released for free during Covid - kchhina
https://github.com/alexgand/springer_free_books
======
vpap
Actually I had done this:

    
    
      wget -O ~/Downloads/books.csv 'https://link.springer.com/search/csv?facet-content-type=%22Book%22&package=mat-covid19_textbooks&fbclid=IwAR14_P6ZT4OoaHCYpxQCu_NtGLENhKOhfVD-b648OmS3TFM39gDZEhkDBS0&facet-language=%22En%22&sortOrder=newestFirst&showAll=true' && awk 'BEGIN { FS = "," }; { gsub("book","content/pdf",$9) ; if ($9 ~ /^"http/) { print "wget --content-disposition -P ~/Downloads/springer " $9; } }' < ~/Downloads/books.csv | bash

------
chendii
RIP Aaron Swartz

------
mariusmarais
This is a nice tool and the Dockerfile is quite handy, but my guess is these
books probably have a download limit per book since more used to be available.

Maybe use the script's category or individual book modes to ensure more people
can get access to them?

------
guiambros
This is pretty useful; thanks for sharing.

There's some good books I always wanted to take a look, but wasn't ready to
commit; this will help me decide. Smart move by Springer.

